# When to change batteries in Fishman Rare Earth pickup



## wd3555 (Apr 4, 2011)

I use a Fishman Rare Earth Blend Soundhole Pickup (Humbucking pickup and condenser mic). It takes two small 1.5v batteries. The manual says to expect around 300 hours between battery changes.

If I put in new batteries and play a gig, then put them on a battery tester/multimeter, it will show maybe 1.35v. How low can this number go before the battery needs to be replaced?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

What's the measurement before you play the gig? It's highly unlikely that the battery is an actual 1.5V. 
I usually tell folks to change all their performance batteries every year on their Birthday.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Once a year should be more than safe, and not an expensive precaution. I use the non-blend version in 2 different guitars and have not changed in a few years. 

I always keep some spares with the instrument. They generally have a shelf life of 5~7 years.


----------

